# :::Typical Chilean food:::



## bugz (Feb 21, 2004)

Starting with....

BISTEC A LO POBRE  (or, what it might be named in English, POOR PEOPLE'S BEEFSTEAK)

The name is an irony, by the way. This dish as an equal probably in every single country in the world, but here is the chilean version   


You'll need:

4 really, really good steaks
12 large potatoes that look like Elvis' face
4 onions, any onion will do
6 eggs from a non-married chicken
oil, salt and pepper


Then:


Put 4 dishes, hopefully ceramic, in the oven at low temperature. Put in them the food that's allready cooked, so they'll be warm when served.

Peel the potatoes and slice them in... well, just make fried potatoes. Like the ones in McDonalds. But make them yourself!!!  Make some nice and thick fried potatoes.

Slice the onion and fry it in 3 tbspoon of oil, add salt and pepper. Besides, take those yummy steaks and punch them like they are your boss. That should release some of your stress. And soften the steaks.Fry them in a pan with a little of oil, let's say 1 teaspoon. Fry two of them, then fry the last two.

Put some home-made bread in the oven, until golden. And fry 2 eggs per person.

Next, take the dishes out of the oven. Put the fried onion in the bottom, then put a nice layer of fried potatoes. And by nice, I mean a lot. I didn't said this was for Weight Watchers    On top, the steaks. And on top of the steaks, the fried eggs. Yum! And the bread in the side. Serve.

It's really simple, maybe not at all ethnic, but it's a dish that you can eat anywhere here in Chili. Everybody knows it, and it's some sort of an institution. America has hot-dogs, we have this  8)


----------



## bugz (Feb 21, 2004)

*And next*

CHANCHO EN PIEDRA (or... pig on stone? This is a dip, really good with almost everything, specially with red meat)


You'll need:

3 pounds of tomatoes
3 big garlic cloves
2 handfulls of cilantro
1 handfull of parsley
2 teaspoons of oregano
3 green hot chili 
1/3 cup of oil
10 seeds of black pepper (they are seeds, right? Pepper, I mean)
1 1/2 teaspoons of salt

Then:

Put the salt, garlic and pepper in a mortar. Smash, smash and smash. Take the chili and eliminate the seeds (if you like your stuff hot, keep them). Add them to the mortar and keep on that smashing. Let's say it's  your boss hand. Smash and realese that stress  :twisted: 

Add the oregano, cilantro and parsley and... yep, smash! Add 2 tomatoes to the mortar so they add some water to the thing. 

This is were it get messy. Peel and cut the tomatoes in cubes. Wait, now it gets really messy -and fun!-. Put everything in a bowl and get your hand into the mix. Have you ever think of making mayonnaise with your hand? 

Add slowly the oil into the mix while moving your hand in there, taking those tomatoes cubes and crushing them with brutal force. Fun! 

Once you are done, taste it. If it lacks a little bit os sourness, add some balsamic vinager.


----------



## bugz (Feb 21, 2004)

*and next*

AJIACO

You'll need:

1 pound of beef, already bbq'ed
1 1/2 pounds of peeled potatoes
6 cups of chicken stoke
2 sliced onions
2 boiled eggs, sliced
3 tbspoons of oil
1 tbspoon of hot paprika
2 tbspoons of sliced parsley
1 green hot chili, chopped
salt, pepper, cumin, oregano


Then:

This is ideal for those bbq left-overs. Fry the onion in oil, add salt, hot paprika, cumin, garlic and a dash of oregano. Then, add the potatoes cutted like if you're about to make fried potatoes. And then, add the beef and all of its juices.

Add the stoke and boil for around 30 minutes. Before serving, add the chili and parsley.

Take a plate, put those slices of boiled eggs in the bottom and pour the soup. Great for the winter!


----------



## bugz (Feb 21, 2004)

*So...*

I'm beaten for now. I'll continue tomorrow, and trust me, I'm leaving the good stuff for tomorrow. The desserts, the liquor, and the amazing CURANTO.

Let me just tell you this. The "curanto" is a dish that's made in both Chiloe Island (at the south) and Eastern Island (that you probably already hear about, and yes, it's a chilean island).
In the Eastern Island, they dig a huge hole in the ground. Then, they heat this huge volcanic rocks and put them in the bottom of the hole. On top, some vassels made of mud and on top, leaves of banana tree. And then, every single ingredient known for men is next. Sea food, vegetables, red meat, chicken, pork, etc.... More banana leaves and then they sepulte the all thing with dirt.

The heat of the rocks slowly cook the food for almost the whole day. After, they took out the dirt, the banana leaves and start eating everything. First the meats, then vegetables, sea food, and then.... all the juices that slowly drop to the vessels is served in small cups. It is said that only one small cup of this juices can only be described as drinking 2 bottles of whiskey in 1 second. A real blast! They really get drunk and kind of high with just the great food juices and no liquor!

I know many of us don't have a big hole in the backyard or heated volcanic rocks, but there is a recipe to make a similar thing in a big huge pot. I'll post it tomorrow


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 21, 2004)

bugz;
   Thanks so much for these recipes. We love to learn about cooking in other countries.


----------

